# 1st ID Brigade Deploying to Africa



## AWP (Dec 24, 2012)

This is kind of interesting.

http://news.yahoo.com/army-teams-going-africa-terror-threat-grows-082214765.html



> WASHINGTON (AP) — A U.S. Army brigade will begin sending small teams into as many as 35 African nations early next year, part of an intensifying Pentagon effort to train countries to battle extremists and give the U.S. a ready and trained force to dispatch to Africa if crises requiring the U.S. military emerge.
> The teams will be limited to training and equipping efforts, and will not be permitted to conduct military operations without specific, additional approvals from the secretary of defense.


----------



## dknob (Dec 24, 2012)

no shit..


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 24, 2012)

Why 1st ID?

Is this now a Conventional Mission vice a SOF Mission?


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 25, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Why 1st ID?
> 
> Is this now a Conventional Mission vice a SOF Mission?


 

What this is is CF CDRs seeing the war in Astan coming to an end coupled with a shrinking DoD budget so they are taking whatever piece of the pie (missions) they can whether qualified for the job or not. 

Crip


----------



## AWP (Dec 25, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> What this is is CF CDRs seeing the war in Astan coming to an end coupled with a shrinking DoD budget so they are taking whatever piece of the pie (missions) they can whether qualified for the job or not.
> 
> Crip


 
I'll guess that the AD side of the Regiment is busy and the Guard side isn't. Short of involving the two Guard SF Groups in the African mission, bringing in conventional soldiers would make a little (I'm not saying a lot) sense except for....

...the article states that they are still trying to figure out HOW to train their own soldeirs and admit that language skills will be minimal to nonexistent. So, they have a mission and absolutely no idea how to accomplish the mission? No training curriculum developed, no schoolhouse (not even even local), the instructors haven't even been identitifed, and they don't know who can/ can't go, but they are already looking forward to the mission?

How are we at war for a decade, fighting insurgencies no less, and Big Army hasn't developed much beyond Petreaus' COIN manual?

This whole thing would be laughable if it wasn't so deadly serious on a variety of levels. The only good news is that we have a ton of experience in redefining our goals and missions so that a victory in Africa is guaranteed.


----------

